# New baby scan



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Just to let all of the lovely people on here know that our breeder has just sent us an email of the mummy to our potential puppy's,scan.The pups are due 2nd August so I will keep you all posted.
XClare


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant news Clare. I know you've had a rough time with dog sitting lately and I'm so glad you're getting your own cockapoo soon.

Roll on 2nd August.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Very exciting Clare. It's lovely to be able to follow the pregnancy. I found Remy's breeder before the mum was even mated so followed the whole journey too - waiting for news when the pregnancy was confirmed, waiting to hear about when the puppies were born etc..


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

oooh keep us updated, we've known about our puppies pregnancy from very early on, I feel like it's been a few years now, and we still have no puppy lol!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Clare ... how wonderful to see your puppy scan .. who is your breeder? I think I may know


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We've followed our new potential pup's journey too from before the pregnancy to the pups just being born. It's has so far been a great experience! x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Clare ... how wonderful to see your puppy scan .. who is your breeder? I think I may know


Hi Jo,Jo,
His name is James Blazey.How are your new babies doing? They all look adorable.
X Clare


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes James is Rubydoo on here and friend to us all  He is a lovely home breeder and shares the same values as myself on breeding .. his puppies will be lovely ... I will want to see photos please .. xxx really excited for you Clare


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yes James is Rubydoo on here and friend to us all  He is a lovely home breeder and shares the same values as myself on breeding .. his puppies will be lovely ... I will want to see photos please .. xxx really excited for you Clare


That's really good to know.I am so glad we have found James as we had contacted quite a few breeders before Him.As soon as I chatted with James via email and my hubby chatted with him on the phone,it just felt right.He has been so informative and great at sending photos and keeping us updated.We can't wait to view the puppies and choose our new baby ) I will certainly post photos.
XClare


----------

